# Guitar Hero Metallica for PC?



## RockmasteR

Is there any signs that the game would be available for the PC?
I don't listen to Rock anymore but when I did, Metallica was my favorite band, I have all there albums and still listen to all of them :grin:


----------



## csc2000e

I haven't seen any indication that it will. I was really hoping it would too. But the cool thing is that I can play a number of their songs on my real guitar. I was hoping I could play some of the solos and stuff that I can't even fathom yet. Oh well, perhaps I will buy it for the 360.


----------

